

Cloudfrag - Game Servers On Demand - jessejmc
http://www.cloudfrag.com/

======
dangeur
Seems like an interesting concept, but at the same time one that has limited
use. I could see this having niche use among users that need a server for a
match or just want to play for a day with some friends, but in both those
cases users have seemingly better options. Serious gamers often have servers
to practice on, so they wouldn't be in great need of this service. Casual
gamers often prefer to just hop on to a public server instead of configuring
their own. Maybe if a group needed a server for an event? But even then LAN
servers might be the way to go.

The best use for this would probably be a one-time online event like a 24-hour
marathon or something of that sort that unites a group of players rarely, but
on a somewhat large and controlled scale. It seems like an interesting idea,
but probably not one that will see a lot of use, at least that is my
perspective as a gamer.

~~~
mryan
Thanks for taking the time to write up your thoughts. I think the niche is a
bit wider than that - the response from gaming community has been positive so
far, so it suggests quite a few people are having this problem.

Wrt 24 hour marathons/planned games, that is something I am planning on
targeting more specifically after the beta.

Thanks again for sharing your thoughts, I appreciate it even though I hope you
are wrong ;-)

Mike @ Cloudfrag

